# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا فقطو فقط تست های سراسری ترجیح داده شوند؟

## fateme.tehran

سوالی که ذهن همه رو مشغول خودش کرده اینه که چرا تست های سراسری؟
چرا همه میگن تست سراسری؟
خودم میدونم..خودتونم میدونین تست سراسری فرق چندانی (در ظاهر)نداره با تالیفی.پس چطور ممکنه سراسری دراولویت باشه؟
خواهشا در مورد این موضوع صحبت کنید.دلیل قانع کننده میخوام
باتشکر

----------


## parnia-sh

فقط رویکرد طراحان سوال کنکور دستت بیاد وبدونی چجوری سوال طرح میکنن

----------


## salam55

البته فقط فقط هم که نه ! به نظرم در کنار سراسری تالیفی هم کار بشه  خیلی خوبه البته در صورتی که وقت داشته باشید

----------


## parnia-sh

فقط با تست سراسری که مطمئنا نمیشه موفق شد کنارش تست های تالیفی قوی هم نیاز هس

----------


## Dj.ALI

خب دلیلش خیلی واضحه..البته فقط و فقط تست سراسری اشتباه محضه چون اصلا نمیشه فقط با تکیه بر تست سراسری موفق شد..طراح هر سال ایده های جدیدی داره!!پس کسی که فقط به تست سراسری تکیه کنه به جایی نمیرسه..خودم تجربه داشتم که میگم!!تست های سراسری رو برای این میگن بهش توجه کنین که رویگردهای طراح بیاد دستتون..با ذهنیت و سبک تست طراح سراسری اشنا بشید...بعضی نکاتی که چندین و چند بار تکرار شده رو بیشتر بخونید و اگر خواستین تست تالیفی بزنین وقتی شما تست های سراسری رو دیده باشینخودتون دیگه میتونین بفهمین این تست تالیفی استاندارده یا نعه!

----------


## M a s o u d

بعضی درسا مخصوصا معارف ،مطالب خیلی کلیشه ایه. ینی خیلی کم پیش میاد بخان مطالب جدید سوال بدن.همون قدیمی هارو توی جمله بندیه جدید سوال میدن.

----------


## مسیح

چون تستای سراسری یه قالب خاصی داره.و از نظر من با تقریب خوبی استاندارده یعنی کسی که بتونه تستو درست حل کنه یا واسه کسی توضیح بده نشون میده درسو خوب بلد شده.دوم اینکه تیپ خاصی داره تو یه چارچوب خاصی هست

----------


## x 3

چون ي اصل و كليشه هميشه تكرار ميشود

----------


## saeedkh76

> سوالی که ذهن همه رو مشغول خودش کرده اینه که چرا تست های سراسری؟
> چرا همه میگن تست سراسری؟
> خودم میدونم..خودتونم میدونین تست سراسری فرق چندانی (در ظاهر)نداره با تالیفی.پس چطور ممکنه سراسری دراولویت باشه؟
> خواهشا در مورد این موضوع صحبت کنید.دلیل قانع کننده میخوام
> باتشکر


چون همه دارنش
شما باید اول بری سراغ اون چیزایی که بین همه مشترکه
سوالای کنکور رو همه دارند و اون ها رو کار میکنند و در همه کتب آموزشی هم آورده شدن پس کار کردن اون ها هم بر همه واجبه

----------


## Ali.N

> سوالی که ذهن همه رو مشغول خودش کرده اینه که چرا تست های سراسری؟
> چرا همه میگن تست سراسری؟
> خودم میدونم..خودتونم میدونین تست سراسری فرق چندانی (در ظاهر)نداره با تالیفی.پس چطور ممکنه سراسری دراولویت باشه؟
> خواهشا در مورد این موضوع صحبت کنید.دلیل قانع کننده میخوام
> باتشکر



سلام
1)در دسترس بودن-رایگان و ارزان بودن
2)استاندارد بودن و کمترین اشتباه
3)اشنایی با نحوه طرح تست و جا های مهم
4)امکان تکرار در سال های بعدی هست
5)بهترین منبع برای سنجش خود فرد(چون سوالای کنکوره)
موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alk1370

ببخشید من شاید سوالم خیلی ارتباطی با بحث شما نداشته باشه دوستان من چند سالی از کنکور دور بودم.یعنی تو کنکور تجربی الانم این احتمال هست که تستهایی رو دقیقا مشابه یا با شباهت زیاد به کنکورای سراسری داخل و خارج سالهای قبل بدن؟مخصوصا دروس اختصاصی .واقعا همه سوالات قبل 90 ارزش دارن؟چون بعضی دروس کلا سبکشون عوض شده با اون زمونا!بعضی از کتابا مثل شیمی گاج اکثریت تستهاشو تالیفیها تشکیل میدن.شما تستهای این کتاب رو چجوری میزنید؟! البته گاج یه سبک جالبی داره که سوالات مهم و پر تکرار رو با یه علامتی مشخص کرده! اگه همونا فقط کار بشه بازم کسب درصد خوب ممکنه؟! و سوال دیگه ام در مورد فیزیک گاج بود.که همونجوری هر تستی دیدن ورداشتن ریختن تو این کتاب از تسنهای کنکور دولتی و آزاد و آزمایشی سنجش و داخل و خارج و سراسری سالهای دور و ...!!! تو فیزیک هم بررسی اون تستها اهمیت داره؟

----------


## dorsa20

باید به تناسب کار کرد تالیفی به اندازه خودش کنکورم به اندازه خودش .....فقطی در کار نیست

----------


## T!G3R

سلام
فک میکنم چون کاربردی تره
تا حالا به این فک کردی که میگن بهترین منبع همون سوال های کنکور سال های قبله؟؟؟
چون ممکنه سوال ها تکراری باشه تو کنکور سال جدید یا حتی شبیه اونها در کنکور سال جدید بیاد
برای همین سوال های سراسری کاربردی تر و استاندارد تر هستش
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## laleh74

این نظر سنجی باید یه گزینه دیگه هم داشته باشه.چون استاندارده :/
و اصولا سوالات کنکور استاندارد هست.البته چنتایی سخت هم تو هر درس هرسال پیدا میشه که اونارو نادیده گرفتم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SEYED REZA

> این نظر سنجی باید یه گزینه دیگه هم داشته باشه.چون استاندارده :/
> و اصولا سوالات کنکور استاندارد هست.البته چنتایی سخت هم تو هر درس هرسال پیدا میشه که اونارو نادیده گرفتم



به نظر من ، سه جور تست سخت داریم :


+ تست های افراطی ( در محاسبات و مفاهیم) که حتی کار به مباحث فرا کتابیم گاهی کشیده میشه 
+ تست سخت عقیدتی : طرف حاضره هزاران  نکته رو با هم بیامیزه که حتی اصلا ربطی به هم نداشته باشند  
+تست سخت ایده ای : همیشه یه ایده ای پشت این جور تستا هست که روش نو یه تفکر نو خلاقانه 


تست نوع یک در کتاب هایی هستند که بی رحمانه به مفاهیم حمله ور شدند و مجبورن برا فهم بیشتر از این کارا کنن 

تست نوع دو   اهااااا این جاست مشکل بسیاری از کتاب های کمک اموزشی مااا مثل فاگو زیست و ازمون های ازمایشی 
البته شایان ذکر است که به مقدار اندک در کنکورم دیده شده مثل تست کنکور 93 زیست که دو تا نکته از زیست فصل 5 و 4 و6 رو ترکیب وحشتناکی کرده بود و ...

تست نوع سوم 
استاندارد  مثالم میخواین اولیش سوالای زیست کنکور 93  ... تستای محاسباتی شیمی فار ........ مبتکران زبان ........و قص علی هذا 


نصف شبی زده به سرم فکر کردم تحلیلگر مسائل خاور میانه ام :0

----------


## rezagmi

> سوالی که ذهن همه رو مشغول خودش کرده اینه که چرا تست های سراسری؟
> چرا همه میگن تست سراسری؟
> خودم میدونم..خودتونم میدونین تست سراسری فرق چندانی (در ظاهر)نداره با تالیفی.پس چطور ممکنه سراسری دراولویت باشه؟
> خواهشا در مورد این موضوع صحبت کنید.دلیل قانع کننده میخوام
> باتشکر


گاها تالیفی ها جاهایی زوم کردن که فقط وقت تلف کردنه
وقتی اول تستهای سراسری رو میزنی رویکرد طراحان کنکور و زاویه دیدشون به مسائل بطور نسبی دستت میاد و وقتی میخوای تست تالیفی بزنی خودت میتونی تشخیص بدی کدوم به استانداردهای سازمان سنجش نزدیک تره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

چون مرجع اصلی کنکور کنکوره  :Yahoo (21):  وقتی کنکور زدی بعد تالیفی باید اولویت بندی بشه دیگ چون تالفیا بر عثاث کنکور و کتاب درسی تالیف میکنند

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام
دلیل خودم: کتاب درسی بطور کل از سال 80 به اینور تک و توک(مثلاً زبان که سال 84 تغییر کرد) تعویض شدند! پس 14 سال است طراح تا اونجایی که تونسته کتاب رو شخم زده و تقریباً جای دیگه ای نداره... مثلاً تست های سخت فیزیک سال 93 عموماً از  بین سؤالای مهجور و غیر منتظره سال *81* ایده گرفتن!
یه حسی بهم میگه سؤالای امسال عموماً ایده های تستا (مخصوصاً شیمی) از سؤالای دهه70 گرفته میشه...

----------


## ehsan_yany

> چون مرجع اصلی کنکور کنکوره  وقتی کنکور زدی بعد تالیفی باید اولویت بندی بشه دیگ چون تالفیا بر عثاث کنکور و کتاب درسی تالیف میکنند


خدایا توبه! تا حالا هیچ وقت این جور "عثاث"(!!!!!) ندیده بودم!
رفع اسپم: به نظرم به این دلیل باید به تستهای کنکور بیشتر توجه بشه تا ذهن طراحهای کنکور و نحوه نگاهشون به کتاب درسی برامون مشخص بشه و با توجه به این نگاه درس بخونیم.

----------


## Hellion

خب اینطوری باکلاس تره ...

----------


## fateme.tehran

یه سوالی که باز هم کاربردیه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_چون تست تالیفی طراحش میخواد بگه تو هیچی سرت نمیشه و میخواد ثابت کنه فقط خودش میتونه حل کنه ...._

----------


## mehrzadaskari

چون شما میخوای کنکور واقعی بدی نه کنکور آزمایشی
حساب طراحای کنکور از حساب همه جداست، 
اونا کنکور، شرایط کنکور،مدت زمان کنکور و استانداردها رو در نظر میگیرن، اینارو بقیه که سوال تالیف میکنن در نظر نمیگیرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lara27

واسه زیست هم جواب میده؟

----------


## Ruby

> واسه زیست هم جواب میده؟


به نظرم برای همه درسا جواب میده مخصوصا عمومی ها

----------


## Fawzi

> واسه زیست هم جواب میده؟


اره لارایی :Yahoo (94): 
فقط به متن کتاب کاملا مسلط شو 
بعد برو سراغ تست های کنکور و تمام گزینه ها رو تجزیه تحلیل کن و نکته بردار

----------


## Dr.K98

توی ۴ ماه باید تست سراسری بزنی فقط،غیر از اون اشتباه محضه. اصلا وقتی هم برای تستای تالیفی نداری.

----------


## amirosein

دوستان کسی کتابی سراغ داره که تست های کنکور چند سال اخیر و برای هر درس به تفکیک هر فصل کتاب داشته باشه؟؟ میخام بعد از خوندن یک فصل از کتاب برم تست های کنکور و بزنم  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## fateme.tehran

> دوستان کسی کتابی سراغ داره که تست های کنکور چند سال اخیر و برای هر درس به تفکیک هر فصل کتاب داشته باشه؟؟ میخام بعد از خوندن یک فصل از کتاب برم تست های کنکور و بزنم


میکرو گاج

----------


## Y.3.R

> خب اینطوری باکلاس تره ...


کاملا موافقم باهات :Yahoo (4):

----------


## indomitable

*بچها نظراتتون رو بگید*

----------


## Wonderland

*به نظرم بستگی به بازه ای داره که توش هسنیم و این که هدف ما چیه؟
وقتی اول سال باشه و قصد ما یادگیری باشه،با تست تالیفی می تونیم از خوده صفر شروع کنیم،و روند تست ها تالیفی و کنکور توی کتاب تست ها طوری چیده شده که قدم قدم تا تست های سخت تر و یادگیری بیشتر بریم
مخصوصا جاهایی که مولف سعی کرده خلا بین سوالات کنکور رو پر کنه،یعنی جایی که یه تست کنکور یه نکته خوبی رو اشاره کرده اما با زیرکی از کنار نکته ی دیگه ای رد شده که بعدا می تونه سوال داشته باشه
خیلی از تست های تالیفی که توی کتاب تست ها هست ایده اش از همون تست های کنکور گرفته شده منتهی لول رو بالا بردن یا یه سری نکته و دام بهش اضافه کردن یا مباحث رو ترکیب کردن،از دید طراح کنکور استفاده کردن و...که قطعا برای ما خیلی کمک کننده است
اما وقتی مثلا الان میاد و میگه می خواد ریاضی بخونه و سرعتشم کند باشه طبیعتا نمی تونه برای هر فصلی n تا تست بزنه،اینه که میگن اولویت تست کنکوره،چون تعداد تست محدود تره،وقت بیشتری میشه روی تحلیل و رفع اشکال گذاشتو سوالات بی خود کم تر دیده میشه تو این جور تست ها و ...
تست تالیفی که صد در صد نیازه اینجا اون مباحثیه که توی نظام قدیم نبوده و به جدید اضافه شده و توی این دوسال همش سوال نیومده قطعا
اگه برای سه روز یه بار مد نظره تست های دو سه سال اخیر کنکور ۴ ساعته،سال های ۹۶ و ۹۵ و ۹۴ درس به درس مثلا،چند تا آزمون تالیفی برای در شرایط قرار گرفتن سوالات کامل جدید که نمی دونیم کدوم درس الان سخت تر طراحی شده و...*

----------


## Wonderland

*یه اسکرین شات قدیمی هم در این زمینه دارم،یادش بخیر اون روزا

توی کنکورهای عمومی به علت این که هرساله چندین مجموعه سوال از رشته های مختلف بیرون میاد شباهتا معمولا بیشتره.برای دروس اختصاصی هم شباهت ها هست.
گاهی عین همون میاد تقریبا،گاهی یه دام بهش اضاف شده،گاهی یه جرقه لازم تا حلش کنی و... یکم چشم بصیرت می خواد اما برای کسی که خوب خونده و تمرین کرده ختما می تونه بربیاد از پسش*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland


به نظرم بستگی به بازه ای داره که توش هسنیم و این که هدف ما چیه؟
وقتی اول سال باشه و قصد ما یادگیری باشه،با تست تالیفی می تونیم از خوده صفر شروع کنیم،و روند تست ها تالیفی و کنکور توی کتاب تست ها طوری چیده شده که قدم قدم تا تست های سخت تر و یادگیری بیشتر بریم
مخصوصا جاهایی که مولف سعی کرده خلا بین سوالات کنکور رو پر کنه،یعنی جایی که یه تست کنکور یه نکته خوبی رو اشاره کرده اما با زیرکی از کنار نکته ی دیگه ای رد شده که بعدا می تونه سوال داشته باشه
خیلی از تست های تالیفی که توی کتاب تست ها هست ایده اش از همون تست های کنکور گرفته شده منتهی لول رو بالا بردن یا یه سری نکته و دام بهش اضافه کردن یا مباحث رو ترکیب کردن،از دید طراح کنکور استفاده کردن و...که قطعا برای ما خیلی کمک کننده است
اما وقتی مثلا الان میاد و میگه می خواد ریاضی بخونه و سرعتشم کند باشه طبیعتا نمی تونه برای هر فصلی n تا تست بزنه،اینه که میگن اولویت تست کنکوره،چون تعداد تست محدود تره،وقت بیشتری میشه روی تحلیل و رفع اشکال گذاشتو سوالات بی خود کم تر دیده میشه تو این جور تست ها و ...
تست تالیفی که صد در صد نیازه اینجا اون مباحثیه که توی نظام قدیم نبوده و به جدید اضافه شده و توی این دوسال همش سوال نیومده قطعا
اگه برای سه روز یه بار مد نظره تست های دو سه سال اخیر کنکور ۴ ساعته،سال های ۹۶ و ۹۵ و ۹۴ درس به درس مثلا،چند تا آزمون تالیفی برای در شرایط قرار گرفتن سوالات کامل جدید که نمی دونیم کدوم درس الان سخت تر طراحی شده و...


آذین جان الان چیکار کنیم؟
یسری میگن تستای تالیفی رو گلچین  کن سراسری کامل بزن، تستای تالیفی اصن نمیشه گلچین کرد،مثلا میبینی یه سوال رو حل کردی چیز خاصی نداشت و از همون فرموله اصلی رفته ولی چند تا سوال بعد یه نکته خیلی خوب گفته، برای همین اگه بخوایم ضریب دار هم بزنیم معلوم نیست اون سوالایی که نکته دارن درون اون سوالایی که با ضریب گلچین کردیم باشن یا نه.
اینجوری خوبه برای این دوران؟(هرچند وقت کمه و نمیشه همشو عملی کرد ولی قطعا تا الان درسنامه خونده شده و مقداری هم تست تالیفی زدیم مهم اینه تستای سراسری همشو تحلیل کنیم و تالیفی هم تا جایی که شد بزنیم.)
توی اختصاصیا به نظرم اول درسنامه رو  بخونیم بعد سراسریا رو بزنیم بعد بریم سراغ تالیفی ها و از ابتدا حل کنیم.
توی عمومیا هم که اول درسنامه به علاوه تست سراسری به علاوه تالیفیا به علاوه مرور خیلی زیاد و بالا*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




آذین جان الان چیکار کنیم؟
یسری میگن تستای تالیفی رو گلچین  کن سراسری کامل بزن، تستای تالیفی اصن نمیشه گلچین کرد،مثلا میبینی یه سوال رو حل کردی چیز خاصی نداشت و از همون فرموله اصلی رفته ولی چند تا سوال بعد یه نکته خیلی خوب گفته، برای همین اگه بخوایم ضریب دار هم بزنیم معلوم نیست اون سوالایی که نکته دارن درون اون سوالایی که با ضریب گلچین کردیم باشن یا نه.
اینجوری خوبه برای این دوران؟(هرچند وقت کمه و نمیشه همشو عملی کرد ولی قطعا تا الان درسنامه خونده شده و مقداری هم تست تالیفی زدیم مهم اینه تستای سراسری همشو تحلیل کنیم و تالیفی هم تا جایی که شد بزنیم.)
توی اختصاصیا به نظرم اول درسنامه رو  بخونیم بعد سراسریا رو بزنیم بعد بریم سراغ تالیفی ها و از ابتدا حل کنیم.
توی عمومیا هم که اول درسنامه به علاوه تست سراسری به علاوه تالیفیا به علاوه مرور خیلی زیاد و بالا


ببین گل خودت نکته اصلی رو گفتی
مهم اینه تستای سراسری همشو تحلیل کنیم و تالیفی هم تا جایی که شد بزنیم.

اما یه نکته ای راجع به ضریبی زدن هست توی بخشی که حس می کنی تعداد زیادی سال با نکته جدید داری میبینی،توی حل سوالات ضعف داری،غلط هات زیاد شده،توی پاسخ نامه حس می کنه چیزی رو داره میگه که از حس می کنی مولف از قبل گفته ولی تو نخوندیش و الان اون مسئله که حل کردی گنگ مونده برمی گردی اگه زوج زدی فرد ها رو هم می زنی
می دونی چی میگم.منظورم اصلا زیاده روی نیست.منظورم اینه که به طور مثال توی بحث مقاوت ها با مسائل بستن لامپ ها مشکل داری اونجاست که ضریب های بیشتری از اون زیرفصل حل می کنی(اگه مسائل لامپ باشه تو نظام جدید البته)*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland




ببین گل خودت نکته اصلی رو گفتی
مهم اینه تستای سراسری همشو تحلیل کنیم و تالیفی هم تا جایی که شد بزنیم.

اما یه نکته ای راجع به ضریبی زدن هست توی بخشی که حس می کنی تعداد زیادی سال با نکته جدید داری میبینی،توی حل سوالات ضعف داری،غلط هات زیاد شده،توی پاسخ نامه حس می کنه چیزی رو داره میگه که از حس می کنی مولف از قبل گفته ولی تو نخوندیش و الان اون مسئله که حل کردی گنگ مونده برمی گردی اگه زوج زدی فرد ها رو هم می زنی
می دونی چی میگم.منظورم اصلا زیاده روی نیست.منظورم اینه که به طور مثال توی بحث مقاوت ها با مسائل بستن لامپ ها مشکل داری اونجاست که ضریب های بیشتری از اون زیرفصل حل می کنی(اگه مسائل لامپ باشه تو نظام جدید البته)


اهان پس خودم جواب خودمو دادم
خب حالا که قرار شد سراسریا همشو تحلیل کنیم و تالیفی تا جایی که شد بزنیم،
بعد درسنامه اول بیایم سراسریا رو بزنیم بعد تالیفی درسته؟چون معمولا میگن اول یه خورده تالیفی حل کن تا درسنامه جا بیفته بعد سراسریا رو بزن که دست دوم نشن اونا.*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




اهان پس خودم جواب خودمو دادم
خب حالا که قرار شد سراسریا همشو تحلیل کنیم و تالیفی تا جایی که شد بزنیم،
بعد درسنامه اول بیایم سراسریا رو بزنیم بعد تالیفی درسته؟چون معمولا میگن اول یه خورده تالیفی حل کن تا درسنامه جا بیفته بعد سراسریا رو بزن که دست دوم نشن اونا.


اوه اون قسمت درسنامه رو توجه نکردم
به نظرم یه تعداد تالیفی اول بزن،اون ده تای اول معمولا ساده ترن.تا مطالب و فرمول جا بیوفته.تست های توی درسنامه هم هستن اونام خیلی خوبن.روش دوم رو من برای الان ترجیح میدم اول یکم تالیفی بعد سراسری بعدش تالیفی تا جای ممکن 
*

----------


## Colonius

نظر شخصی بنده اینقدر تست برهم از لول های مختلف مخصوصا سخت (هم تالیفی هم سراسری) بزنید ، که تست کنکور سال های قبل گذاشتن جلوتون بگید اینا کاری نداره که ... اسونه ، و برید دنبال تست های تالیفی سنگین تر ، به اون لول تو همه دروس رسیدین حله.

----------


## NimaHdp

به نظرم نمی‌تونیم بگیم فقط و فقط تست های سراسری ترجیح داده میشن
بهتر بود یه گزینه میذاشتید که تست های تالیفی هم میتونن ارجحیت داده بشن

----------

